# Rockler Insert



## fletch29 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious if the standard Rockler insert (Aluminum) will accept PC style bushings; mainly for dovetail work?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, some of the inserts accept PC style guide bushings. Check your plate number with Rockler, they can tell you for sure.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Jim: I'm sure it will, but to be sure just call them. They are great people to deal with and you might be amazed at how KNOWLEDGEABLE they are. I have spoken to a lady in MSP a couple of times and she REALLY knows (a) the products and (b) more about how to use them than most GUYS I've ever met. Bowled me over!!
I confess I am a Rockler fan, within limits of course.


----------



## fletch29 (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are right, I stopped in a Rockler (Buffalo) store this weekend. They had an aluminum plate pre-drilled for my new Triton & the add-on insert for PC style bushings...

If you're in town (Buffalo) stop by, the guys are woodchucks... I stopped in 30min before closing and wasn't rushed at all...


----------

